# Interesting Jew



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

went for a quick yabbie pump/whiting fish this morning.

got plenty of whiting and a few flatties but the interesting fish of the day was this 60 cm jew who was feeding in shallow water over sand in the middle of the day. 
i can only assume he may have been trying to ambush the small whiting, (including one very nice bite sized one pictured here.)

thought it was one of trevors mates until it started doing a few headshakes, then i thought it had to be a big lizard.

interesting what a size 1 long shank hook will catch

sorry dodge, no time for lures today


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times there, would have been awesome in the shallows on whiting gear.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sight casting were you? That size whiting make killer livies too!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice one grinner


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

now you'll need to find a bigger ruler


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

@ carnster , must come out to palmy one day with my whiting gear. i'm sure there is some nice sand banks around to drop yabbies on

@ barra, interesting con, not supposed to use undersized whiting but i have heard of people using them to target big flatties and flatties often seem to have whiting that size in their guts

@ stewart. as head of nsw SOO (with a name like blueyak) i'm expecting a few kingie pics soon.

@ wrassemagnet, i cant work out what your avatar is, a bacteria agar plate, a ladies cosmetic item , the open mouth of a cod. its bugging me


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZnLIJMAACHfgAAQUIWAAsGwEAo/7/+wMACmCJlMmySbU0DYTSep6g0wxk0yBk0MgyNMCMIp7RTaEankmmTRoAYTJCC9tCLrmcGLsPuhE2jr2jNx0Cppj5R3wIDdCeSAx9cA3fdVtpRRQrQZriKrGUn5yKPhexmY7jgKtPvMnsi0igf48tOGSw2R89TopTdeMHSsG4GATNnPcSNqZJMXY6GhQMFOLVRPo6qQoWK8rx31csSlE7dq5YVihmr1hREvBVk1zTZbc9yfVBzGZACz+LuSKcKEhM5ZBJg=


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep it's the eye of a freshly caught night jewie. They have the most amazing red reflex, a real beacon of lilac which along with their scent sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

grinner said:


> @ stewart. as head of nsw SOO (with a name like blueyak) i'm expecting a few kingie pics soon.


Sorry Grinz you'll have to settle for some snapper and maybe jewfish.


----------



## lachlan1998 (Jun 7, 2012)

looks like the jew had some scales taken of somehow ?


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Where's that at? looks like Coombabah creek

Looks like a great day out too, well done


----------



## lachlan1998 (Jun 7, 2012)

yeh i wonder where it was ?


----------



## lachlan1998 (Jun 7, 2012)

and nice flatty


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Grinner,

Nice fish.

Have to catch up one day for a fish. Let me know the next weekend you head out and I'll come along.

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

That surely would have boiled the water up! Great session!!!


----------

